# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Onnea uudelle yritykselle

## antti

Tällainen yritys näyttää olevan kaupparekisterissä
http://www.yritystele.fi/yrityksen-t...tiedot/1007041
Että oikein paljon onnea yritykselle

----------


## Compact

> Tällainen yritys näyttää olevan kaupparekisterissä
> http://www.yritystele.fi/yrityksen-t...tiedot/1007041
> Että oikein paljon onnea yritykselle



Siis että "Linjaliikenne Arttu Kuukankorpi Oy" ja toimiala paikallisliikenne... Tällä yhtiöllä lienee taustatiedot liikenneolosuhteista ja suhteet päättäjiin ainakin kohdallaan.
Onnea!

----------


## Bussipoika

> Tällainen yritys näyttää olevan kaupparekisterissä
> http://www.yritystele.fi/yrityksen-t...tiedot/1007041
> Että oikein paljon onnea yritykselle


Ei kuin vaan jännittämään tulevia kilpailutuksia! Menevätköhän seuraavien kilpailutuksien veikkauslappuset uusiksi? Onnea!!

----------


## hana

> Tällainen yritys näyttää olevan kaupparekisterissä
> http://www.yritystele.fi/yrityksen-t...tiedot/1007041
> Että oikein paljon onnea yritykselle


Yritys on rekisteröity kaupparekisteriin jo huhtikuussa 2014.

----------

